# Union Pacific F3's



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys,

I have a couple of Proto 1000 UP F3 A/B sets that I have converted to DCC sound. As you know while these are good runners they don't have a huge amount of detail and this is something I want to improve.

Both the A units have only a single headlight with no light in the door. I have been looking for pictures and can't seem to find any that had this light configuration (the E Units seems to have a single light but no the F's) so I'm wondering if this was a prototypical configuration for these locos.

I also assume that these locos went through some kind of rebuild program at some stage and I'm looking for any pics/info on what modifications were made to these locos.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had one set of Proto 1000 F3s. Never ran them. They were in C&NW paint.
A member was looking for a set and I sold mine. Many years ago I bought a couple dress up kits for my athearn F units. The kit included wire handrails for beside the doors and the
handrails for the roof over the cab. The kit also had round windows for the portholes.
I do not remember who made the kit. I am sure they are still around. The kit did dress
up the units.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. I have looked through my many UP Diesel books and can find no photos of single headlight F-units ( F3 or F7) so it looks like they were delivered with two lamps.
The later E-units had two lamps so perhaps with the experience of the early E-Units they fitted two lamps to the F-units which came later.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys.

@Mopac - Yes I've detailed a couple of Athearn Blue Box F's by fitting handrails. But the Protos have moulded handrails which I'm reluctant to shave off as I don't want to have to patch the paintwork. (As I live in Ireland it's hard to get paint that's a perfect match to UP Yellow).

@EMD GP9 - yes, that lack of photos online led me to believe that the single headlight F unit didn't really exist! Looks like I have 2 choices; fit the door with a headlight or use "modellers licence" and leave it as it is.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

I just checked my Athearn Genesis F3 and that has two lamps !
From what I remember when running it the top lamp is a "Mars" light and the lower is the headlamp so the top lamp is for getting attention and the lower to see the track ahead.
So the two lamps may be from when the Mars lamp was introduced - just a guess.
Regards, Colin


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Proto 1000 loco was likely just painted in UP colours, with no regard to actual prototypical details.....that happens with many early train items, as to make the correct details on all the various road names would be cost prohibitive to the manufacturers....


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Irish, you're correct that the EMD F units always had the two headlights, one in the door and one above the door. Union Pacific usually used the upper one as a MARS light. 

Union Pacific's first Phase II F3s (UP had no Phase Is), were delivered in Oct., 1947. The first ones had the single headlight castings as shown in this photo:









UP's later F3s had the twin headlight castings with the upper one used as an oscillating MARS light. My forum avatar.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

@Yellowstone - Thanks for the info and photos! I guess I have 2 choices, try to add the second headlight which doesn’t sound too difficult or just employ modeler’s license and run as is....


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

irishthump said:


> @Yellowstone - Thanks for the info and photos! I guess I have 2 choices, try to add the second headlight which doesn’t sound too difficult or just employ modeler’s license and run as is....


You're welcome, Irish. Early EMD F units had the upper single headlight on many other roads. But the UP always had two on their F3s. 

Good luck if you decide to modify yours with two, which would look more prototypical for the Union Pacific.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

FYI....both your photos have 2 headlights in the nose.....


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

One more question guys, were the UP F3’s ever fitted with rooftop beacons in later years?


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> FYI....both your photos have 2 headlights in the nose.....


Yes, Hobo. But it's the two headlight castings in each headlight housing that I was referring to.

Irish: In answer to your question of whether Union Pacific's F3s ever had the dorsal yellow rotating beacons, the answer is no. Union Pacific began mounting the beacons on freight and passenger diesels in 1965. But by that time, the UP had no more F3s in it's locomotive inventory, just E8s and E9s in passenger service.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

In reference to the above post, I guess they were flashing beacons, not rotating ones. Supposedly, ditch lights on later locomotives made the beacons obsolete. 

Maybe some forum members who are locomotive drivers could enlighten us on this subject. Or not.


----------

